# Cloning Question



## AluminumMonster (Apr 23, 2011)

So i took 10 cuttings from my mother plants last night.... i woke up this morning and they were all wilted... Is this normal for 8 hours after being cut? 
Temps did hit 82 in the dome with the RH at 50% over night.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 23, 2011)

you need to tell us more about your cloning method. can't know whats wrong if we don't know what you are doing. your temps are fine...but something is amiss in your method. but it is normal for drooping on fresh cuts.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi mutt, sorry i wasnt more specific.  The medium is a product called "rootshooters". They are premoistened peet pelets, that i did add a little water to. All water used is distilled. All final cuts were made under water. I used clone-x gel. Lighting is from a T5 that is 18 inches away from the top of the dome. They are sitting on a heat mat with a towel on top of the mat so i dont cook the wee ones.  If there is any thing else you need to know just say the word.


Oh yeah, the strain is Tahoe og kush.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 23, 2011)

They should perk up today, ive had them droop over pretty bad but recovered in a day.

Just make sure your medium is wet enough the first couple days.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you Growdude! It makes sense that they would wilt.... they were just severed from their momma. lol


----------



## nova564t (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine always droop sometimes even for a few days, but then they perk up and go!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 23, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Mine always droop sometimes even for a few days, but then they perk up and go!


 
Glad to hear it!  I'm just nervous i think. i would really like these cuttings to live.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont understand why 0 ppm water is used as standalone for any reason in hydroponics expect a final flush.

I JUST went through this last night with my buddy. He cant get clones to root. LONG LONG story short, he uses RO waterto soak his rapid rooters.

0ppm water is useless, pH is off, contains no buffer, contains no beneficial nor useable nutrients, and is not good for a plant as it will leech out needed minerals and chemicals from your cuttings as the medium attempts to stabilize.


To *root* cutting properly (using a 3 part)

Start with 1 gal DI h20, add 5ml gro, 3ml micro, 2 ml calmag (MagiCal etc..), 4ml .30mol phosphoric acid (standard pH down), AND a teaspoon of Root Tech hormone. PPM should reach 5-700, and pH should stabilize around 5.9.


Now do you cut a hardened stem, just below a node, and shave off that node from the meristem before swirling in root hormone?


I obtain 99-100% success rates. Havnt lost a clone in...? But i did just throw 15 away! lol


Follow this and you WILL see results.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I dont understand why 0 ppm water is used as standalone for any reason in hydroponics expect a final flush.
> 
> I JUST went through this last night with my buddy. He cant get clones to root. LONG LONG story short, he uses RO waterto soak his rapid rooters.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice bro. Fortunately the "root shooters" are prenuted.  The package says they are made by jiffy and A.N. This should be okay right?  As far as shaving the node from the meristem i did not do this... I made my cut at just above a node and then recut under water at 45 degree angle then i dipped in clone-x.  if this doesnt work i'll give your method a shot.  Thanks again. A.M.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for responding MF. It seems to me that it really depends on who you ask. There are a lot of different cloning methods and everybody's doing what works for them. Since this is my first attempt i will be trying different methods until i find what works for me. Thanks again.  A.M.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 24, 2011)

Well i checked on the cuttings this morning and it looks like they are starting to perk up.... hopefully i'll get at least 4-5 clones frome these.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 26, 2011)

when I throw a cutting into my aero-cloner theres no droop but an immediate growth burst like theyre having a better time on thier own, its pretty cool. when I used rockwool and plugs they always looked nearly dead then came back in a couple of days


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 26, 2011)

make sure the humidity is high but the media isnt too saturated its really easy to drown em out too.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

I am embarrassed to say I took cuttings on the 9th. A week later one of them raised their wilty head. So i  move it to some better light. I leave the other 2 cuttings in the dark in the closet for TWO WEEKS and I went in there today, and they have their heads up??  So I moved them to see. I would imagine this was too stressful even if they come around? hm.
This is not the way to do clones.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Doc and RB for the pointers. They seem to be perking up nicely now... its looking like 5-6 will pull through. Keep your fingers crossed, i know mine are.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2011)

first pic is a 2 week old clone

next 2 are some pics of clones taken 8 days ago


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2011)

I dont think i agree with multi at all. BUT THATS OK. Different strokes for different folks. 

Git R Dun! 

MoJo AlumMonster!!! awholotta mMamamaMojo !!!!
:48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OGKushman again.


hahaha that sux.... i tried man.   Those are some awesome roots in those pics. You got my pm... next go around bro.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2011)

lol thanks man. I strive for these kind of results.. although rarely find it...i couldnt ask for much better success in my cloning attempts


----------



## nova564t (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow OG! I never get roots like that but my clones always (almost) survive and thrive. VERY NICE!


----------

